# kist soda



## bubbas dad (Oct 3, 2005)

i thought i would share the newest bottle in my collection. it's a embossed kist bottle. now i know most of you have seen this style of bottle, but this is a 6 oz bottle. i knew they were out there, but i had never seen on before. i thought 4 dollars was a good price for this.


----------



## dean_3326 (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi John, Neat kist bottle, I am still proud of my Bronco bottle that without your help I would not have....thanks again. How do you post a picture.
 Dean


----------



## bubbas dad (Oct 7, 2005)

hi dean, thanks. orange crush and kist are my favorite brands to collect overall. as far as posting pictures goes. get you picture saved on your computer. make sure it fits the size requirement for this forum and is a jpeg file. after that, write your post. then check the embed picture box on the bottom of the screen under the message you just wrote. then click on the words "click to upload", another screen will come up. click on browse and look for your picture. when you find it click ok. and it should add it to your post. i always preview to make sure. i hope this helps. there may be more than one way to post a picture but this is the only way i know.
 john


----------



## acls (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi John.  I have a similar Kist bottle except it has an ACL.  Here's a pic. for you.

 -Matt


----------



## bubbas dad (Oct 7, 2005)

i stand corrected. i only thought i had most of this style kist bottle. acls, thats a very nice bottle. i only knew about the fully embossed ones like the style of the one i posted above and the red and white acls from the 40's, 50's and 60's. your's is like a missing link. very nice. there is also a different type acl from canada but i have only seen pictures of them.


----------



## acls (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey John.  Aren't Kist bottles great.  There are a lot of rare Kist bottles out there.  There is a KIST KOLA and a KIST ROOTBEER.  As far as Canadian bottles there is a green glass KIST GINGER ALE, a KIST FESTIVAL DRY GINGERALE, and lots of circa 1970s red/white/and blue ACLS.  What I love about collecting is the job is never finished.  There's always a new discovery just around the corner.

 -Matt


----------



## nckruddy (Oct 5, 2009)

I have one of these in clear and in green. Ever seen a green one?


----------



## bubbas dad (Oct 5, 2009)

there are several different versions of the green kist bottles


----------



## bottleopop (Oct 5, 2009)

bubbas dad -

 Nice 6oz Kist !!!
 $4 is a fantastic price!  I saw one go on the bay recently for a whole lot more.

 I have a 6oz, 7oz, 8oz, 28oz and 2 kinds of green 28oz, Kist, all embossed-only.
 I'm still missing the smaller green one.
 Only the 8oz has a town on it.

 The 6oz says Crystal Rock on the underside.  I suppose yours does too(?)


----------



## TJSJHART (Oct 6, 2009)

i've got a 7 oz. red and white that has the red paint off set . dated 47 . with kist bottling in phoenix on the back. just thought i'd throw this in.


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 6, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230380670809&ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT

 That looks like the same embossed 6 oz KIST bottle I sold last week for $112.50.


----------



## LC (Oct 7, 2009)

UHMM , better look at the one I had my hands onthe other day and see what is  on the bottom of it . I do not remember for sure if it had the rough embossing around the Kist or not . Everything else looked the same if I remember right .


----------

